

How JavaScript is Slowing Down the Web (And What To Do About It) - brett
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_javascript_is_slowing_down_the_web.php

======
JBiserkov
The title is misleading. A somewhat more precise title would be

"How & why [lots of] (poorly written) widgets slow down blogs".

As Paul Graham once said: "...the closer you get to the truth, the messier
your sentence gets."

------
avehn
Good things to keep in mind as I write out my front end. I never knew about
defering.

------
ivankirigin
HA, I know the author. He taught Software Engineering at NYU. Very smart guy.

